

Lessons on Going Viral - Audio & Photos (Friend.ly) - Anon84
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/05/08/technology/210110508-Facebook.html

======
tgrass
All audio? Never experienced that with nytimes before. All the news that's fit
to print...and speak.

